

Books that Have Influenced Me - kyleburton
http://asymmetrical-view.com/2009/11/30/influenced-by-books.html

======
run4yourlives
I find the list quite narrow in focus to be honest.

~~~
brianobush
Well, the title is books that influence me (the post author). But I would
agree, seems there are some missing gems. If I had to list my top it would
start with: Numerical recipes, TAOCP, the dragon book (compilers), genetic
programming by koza, the C programming language by K&P, the unix programming
environment also by K&P, Programming pearls by Bentley and finally a stack of
math books that are not really unique by name but are used often (statistics,
linear algebra, etc).

However, the aforementioned books are influential to me since I code and do
research building classification systems. If work involved high energy
particle physics I think the set of gems would be very different, though I am
sure some overlap would exist.

~~~
run4yourlives
Perhaps the definition of "me" in use is much more limited than my take.

I think you're defining "me" to mean "in my chosen profession/hobby/main
interest". That's fair.

For myself, however, "me" is defined as everything that I am, do, can become
and have been. Of that, only a subset of interests and influence would be
books about programming and such.

It's possible that we are in fact using the same definition of "me", in which
case I find it intriguing that your list is as narrow as it is.

Not a judgement at all, just an observation of difference.

------
nzmsv
Please fix the "Brian Khernagin" ;) Other than that, a great list, and
definitely bookmarked.

